# A trial week



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

My husband and I are planning up giving up our good jobs and home for a more simple way of life next Spring. We''re each 50 years old, and believe we want to live aboard and sail for about the next decade because we love the sea, adventure and travel. We''ve sailed a long time ago, but have no sailing skills. We just know we loved it. Before we make this major step, and sell everything we own and buy the boat, we''d like to sail with another couple, preferably that live aboard and experience it for about 5-7 days in addition to learning some basic sailing. Does anyone have any referrals of someone for us to contact who would be interested in something like this. We''re especially interested in living on a catamaran, but would be interested in sailing on a monohull..As most people advise, try it out for a week to be sure. We live near the East coast.


----------



## silentfaith (Jul 20, 2001)

We are the same age and DID IT and we love cruising,YOU WILL NOT BE DISSAPOINTED. We have a catamaran and do charters. goto www.catamarancharters.net to see the boat.


----------

